
We can confirm Ecuador cut off Assange's internet access Saturday, 5pm GMT - ryanlol
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/788099178832420865
======
mihok
Does anyone know what the cryptic tweets[1][2][3], that this tweet was
following up to, refer to? onion address?

1\.
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787781519951720449](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787781519951720449)
2\.
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787781046519693316](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787781046519693316)
3\.
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787777344740163584](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787777344740163584)

~~~
nateberkopec
SHA-256 hashes of future documents to be released.

It's insurance to make sure Ecuador doesn't turn Assange over.

~~~
dom96
In what way does this ensure that they don't turn Assange over?

~~~
Eridrus
It does prove he has some documents which other holders of the documents can
ascertain he had and presumably shared with others in some sort of dead man's
switch setup.

Definitely unclear if posting those hashes is a winning move though.

------
rebootthesystem
To get philosophical, when are we really free?

We seem to be learning, at various levels, that the very people we elect to
represent us --our employees-- have distorted the contract they have with us
to the point where they think it is OK to deprive us freedoms as they see fit.

This isn't good. It has the makings of something very ugly going forward. It's
the proverbial slippery slope.

------
Overtonwindow
That... is very strange. Why did Ecuador cut off his internet? Hyperbole and
conspiracy aside, that would seem like a very overt warning to Assange (if
true) that if he continues to release, Ecuador will withdraw its protection.
Very strange.

~~~
TheDrizzle43
There's rumors it's related to a pending charge for grooming of a minor
online, who knows though. I'm sure we will find out the real reason in the
next few days so I'll wait for that rather than go into full tinfoil hat
conspiracy theory territory.

------
ryanlol
Seems pretty strange that he can't just hop on 4G, they had that the last time
I was in London.

It'd be pretty surprising if they were actually jamming wireless networks, but
I guess that's what these tweets have to be implying.

~~~
dragonwriter
We're you inside a foreign embassy at the time? There are very good reasons
that modern embassies often have countermeasures against signals being
transmitted into and out of them (including sometimes being constructed as
faraday cages), except for those controlled by the government the embassy
represents.

~~~
6nf
He has a window he can open, there's definitely reception inside his room.
Unless it's actively being jammed.

